
How to Get the Benefits of Fasting with Less Deprivation - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-get-the-benefits-of-fasting-with-less-deprivation-1487368174?mod=e2fb
======
fcanesin
You could also try the ketogenic diet, it was developed exactly to mimic the
effects of fasting as a treatment for epilepsy. Much of the development
happened at the John Hopkins hospital. Recently the scientific evidence of
advantages on treatment of Alzheimer's and other cognitive diseases has been
accumulating.

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=ketogenic+diet+alzheime...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=ketogenic+diet+alzheimer%27s&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiwqIbB3ZvSAhUB6yYKHeboAFYQgQMIGDAA)

